# Access Split Form Search



## imogul (Feb 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of a template that has a split form, where the top has a couple of boxes that search only the particular field needed and the bottom has the results of the search (maybe as a filter?). I guess I could try and make this from scratch but I'm thinking there has to be a ton of people who do this already. I just haven't been able to find it yet. 

The data itself is really simple, one big table, no macros or anything.

Thanks!

-Michael


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi imogul,

Sorry, somehow I missed your post yesterday. Take a look at this post and let me know if this is what you are looking for or similar to what you want.

 Microsoft Access 2007 Form Button HELP


----------



## imogul (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Drag, thanks for the reply. That's not quite what I need. I need a field I can type a Purchase Order number into. Since this number is not set by our company it could be anything, and it is sometimes only a partial. So I need a box that to have it typed into, and have it search the table. Filtering it down to matches would be ideal since the Purchase Order # given us isn't always an exact match.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok, i'll see what i can dredge up....


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Imogul,

Ok, I modified the form to have a text box you type into and the records with key field values that match come up. As you keep typing the list gets smaller. Type a C, D, or P to see the example. Then look at the code for the form and text box.

enjoy,


----------



## imogul (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok thanks Drag, I think that will work. I'll play with it a bit and post back the results.


----------

